# Bow building



## swampbuck8 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, I've always liked the idea of making my own longbow,but I wouln't know where to start. Does anyone know of any woodworking classes or any classes offered for making a bow? Thanks for the help!


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is where I started...

http://poorfolkbows.com/oak.htm


----------



## swampbuck8 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help, thatsjust what Ihad in mind.


----------



## beautriz66 (Dec 21, 2008)

Get yourself a copy of the Traditional Bowyer's Bible, vol 1. You won't regret it. There's so much explanation that you can't get in a short how-to. You may find yourself wanting volumes 2 & 3 , too. It gets in your head and you find yourself daydreaming about it.
Then get a nicholson rasp. cabinet scrapers ( about $10 at lowe's), and a hatchet. A drawknife, from a woodworking store, is the best tool. not real expensive, just got to find one.
If you're like me, you'll start cutting trees for yourself. (grin)


----------

